# Fuel nozzle dropped in fuel tank



## Denna (Aug 13, 2014)

While fueling up a MF 245, the 4" plastic nozzle from a fuel container dropped into the fuel tank.

The engine hasn't been started since then.

I can't see the nozzle in the fuel tank.

How do I get it out of there ?

Will it cause damage ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't see it causing any immediate problems, but you should get it out of there. If you use the tractor, the chances of it working it's way to the far end of the tank will most likely make retrieval a little more difficult. You'll most likely need a piece of mechanics wire and get it back to the filler hole area, then a good clean Tool like the one pictured. These are handy to have in the shop regardless and are not very expensive. I'm sure Harbor Freight or Princess Auto and the like, would have these.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Denna, welcome to the tractor forum.

I have the tool that Bill pictured. It has 4 little claws that come out when the button is pushed. It's an extremely useful tool. 

Regarding the nozzle in the tank, it will do no harm. Just keep an eye out for it, and if you ever spot it, use this tool to fish it out.


----------



## Denna (Aug 13, 2014)

Pogobill and sixbales,

Thanks for the replies.

Glad that it's not a critical problem.

I'll order one of these.

https://www.amazon.com/Flexible-Grabber-Steel-Retriever-Prong/dp/B00DTVEEI6


----------



## valtrakid89 (Jul 2, 2017)

If that fails possible to recover this from the fuel sender side of the tank with the removal of fuel sender and above tool


----------

